# Bald patches - any ideas?



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I wondered if any of you recognised this to save me a vets trip. She's not particularly scratchy, and the patches aren't sore in the slightest. She's living with 2 others who so far show no symptoms. To be honest I'm slightly worried about ringworm (although as you can see the patches aren't circular) I have plenty of tea tree oil if you guys think it'd be a good idea.

Thanks



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

it is ringworm,the patches are rarely circular on mice.You will need to treat all of your mice.

you can treat with immaverol
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... nvWAI43aww

or sprinkle the coat with athletes foot powder or some people use tea trea oil which I'm personally not so keen on simply because I prefer kill it dead chemicals rather than the gentle approach.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Ugh no, I was really hoping it wasn't. They've been handled a lot by both me and my partner over the last 2 days, and I work with children. I hope we don't come down with it.

Thanks for the advice. I think "kill it dead" sounds like the best approach!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can treat yourself with canestan thrush cream if you do get it or rub a bit of immaverol in if you get that product.You'll know if you catch it before the ring forms because it's an itch that no scratch relieves,drives you mad.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

How long do symptoms normally take to appear? You sound experienced!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've caught it so many times I've lost count,I seem really prone.I treat new animals prior to introduction now.I'm not sure how long it takes because one day nothing next the itch,then the suspicion when the itch doesn't go,then little raised bubbles and then  conformation,the ring.I should think only two or three days though.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I've ordered the imaverol but in the meantime will treat with tea tree. I just gave them their first lot. Wearing gloves I applied diluted tea tree with a cotton bud, top and bottom (they're tiny babies and I only have huge spray bottles) I found some Canesten in my medical box...I guess this is only good for humans though, right? At least it's there just incase.

I've sent a message to the breeder who sold them to us so she can hopefully stop too much spreading.

Thanks for the help - saved me a trip


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you can apply the canestan to the mice,I just found it messy but probably no more so than the tea tree.Hope you don't catch it.With the imaverol you can spray the whole body with a mister or make it up in a bowl and swiftly dip them providing you can keep them warm while they dry off.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Sarah Put me on to Imaverol as well, and its brilliant. You can also spray the environment with it to kill off any waiting spores. This way you can completely eradicate the nuisance in your stud.


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Well the imaverol is yet to arrive but after just one lot of tea tree and canesten, cleaning the tank and spraying with tea tree the problem is clearing up on this mouse already! No signs on any of the others or on us yet - I'll keep you updated!


----------

